
In an era of face masks, we're all a little more face blind - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/31/health/covid-masks-face-blindness.html
======
bookofjoe
>The COVID-19 pandemic masks the way people perceive faces

[https://psyarxiv.com/zjmr8/](https://psyarxiv.com/zjmr8/)

>Surgical face masks impair human face matching performance for familiar and
unfamiliar faces

[https://psyarxiv.com/n9mt5](https://psyarxiv.com/n9mt5)

